

In face of massive cybersecurity threat, government security dawdles  - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/100411-gao-cybersecurity-251560.html?hpg1=bn

======
sandroyong
I have been following these news reports since 2000/2001 and, honestly,
nothing has changed. If the power grids have not been shut down and the wired
world that we live in is still intact, my guess is that I will still be
reading about such articles...

